# Great Smoky Mt Road Rides



## dkdeschenes (Jun 28, 2004)

I'm headed to the Bryson City NC side of the Smoky's. I'm looking for any recommended road rides. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## thatsmybush (Mar 12, 2002)

dkdeschenes said:


> I'm headed to the Bryson City NC side of the Smoky's. I'm looking for any recommended road rides. Any help would be appreciated.


Talk to the folks at NOC. I know they do the whittier ride every wednesday and they have many ideas. If all else fails hop on the Blue Ridge Pkwy and head up.


----------



## ridgerider (Feb 6, 2004)

Jim Parham put together a great collection of road rides entitled _Road Bike the Smokies: 13 Great Rides in North Carolina's Great Smoky Mountains. _No TN rides, but lots on the NC side. Elevation charts and difficulty ratings let you pick the rides right for you.


----------

